# Offre MITE / Gouvernement et offre etudiant portable



## Nikopol87 (28 Septembre 2004)

APPLE présente des prix hallucinants 

http://www.delegation.internet.gouv.fr/mipe/constructeurs.htm

attention le php fait planter safari


----------



## naas (28 Septembre 2004)

on en parle ici aussi avec un fichier excel pour eviter le plantage de safari


----------



## Nikopol87 (28 Septembre 2004)

J'ai vu ça ensuite, désolé tu peux fermer... je sors sniff


----------



## naas (28 Septembre 2004)

non je dis pas ça pour ça  c'est pour le fichier excel que je note le lien


----------

